# Dog Jacket with Legs for Working Poodles



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I was thinking that someone posted a link to a site where you can buy a lightweight jacket with legs for poodles so when they are in the field working, they don't get completely covered in burrs and everything else. Does anyone know where I can find that?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

this is the one I remember mandycaseysmom posted it.

https://www.neopaws.com/catalog/sal...p-1877.html?osCsid=b20um2mavp0ddg405rhpo4ddt0


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the first thing that came to mind:

http://www.k9topcoat.com/

I have heard good things about their products, but have not seen one in person.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This is the one I thought of.

http://www.poodleit.com/poodle-full-body-rainsuit/


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the sites! I want to get one for Cash and maybe for my SIL's labradoodlehwell:


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the neopaws one and love them Mandy 30 lbs has the large and Casey 55 has the xl you have to call or at least I did since my computer wouldn't let me order anything but the xxxl.
I like them for snow


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

this is a pretty good blog post, video attached too! 
http://hubpages.com/hub/Winter-Coats-and-Boots-for-Poodles


----------

